# Close-up photos of the underside of a hillstream loach



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Close-up photos of the underside of a hillstream loach (family Balitoridae) as it clings to the inside of the glass in my aquarium—you can clearly see internal structures such as the heart and skeleton. Normally I would hate an aquarium photo that didn’t have utterly clean glass. But in this case, I think the scattering of algae adds to the photo...

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


loach 2 copyright ernie cooper 2012 jpg by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


loach belly copyright ernie cooper 2012 jpg by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice perfectly in focus I love it.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks almost alien, awesome shots


----------

